

Black Hat Social Marketing Techniques - Karthi Keyan - blazer
http://secureslash.com/social-networks/black-hat-social-marketing-techniques/

======
bediger
+1 for such incredibly weird spelling and usage:

"SEO experts does not qualify to read this article."

"Weather you are being ethical or not."

"They will simply forgot about this"

"So, You can surly offer a % of discount."

"I think it messes the whole point?"

"(dont make google to suspect you)"

There's so many instances of bad usage that I can't entirely believe they're
not purposeful. Also, the bad usage seems unlike the usual English-as-Second-
Language usages. The bad usages seem deliberate.

